# Авиация > Однополчане >  2-я отдельная ордена Красного Знамени Армия ПВО

## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/42568303837339/album/52256684769435

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://ok.ru/group/42568303837339/album/52256684769435


Продолжение...

----------

